# Cruze makes noise when shifting



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

I recently bought a 2014 cruise 2LT with the RS package. It has about 15k miles on it. I have noticed when the car is cold and it shifts from first gear to second gear around 2000 RPMs that it makes a funny noise. Almost like a grinding sound. It only does it when the car is cold. By the time I get out of my neighborhood the car seems to shift fine. I'm afraid that when I take it to the dealer it's not going to make the noise. Any ideas of what this could be?

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the ABS self test. It occurs the first time you reach 12.4 MPH (20 KPH) after starting the car.


----------



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

obermd said:


> It's the ABS self test. It occurs the first time you reach 12.4 MPH (20 KPH) after starting the car.


Wow. I would of never guessed that. Thanks for the help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM used to document this noise in the owners manual but not anymore.


----------

